# Cockpit Clock



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Received this black acrylic stand yesterday for my cockpit clock finishes it off very well I think.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

looks good and finishes them off


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks great. I mentioned to the 710 that I wanted one, she replied - "You're not having one of those monstrosites on the mantlepiece". :cry2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Looks great. I mentioned to the 710 that I wanted one, she replied - "You're not having one of those monstrosites on the mantlepiece". :cry2:


My 710 said that as well but now she's quite happy snce I,ve its got its stand.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. I mentioned to the 710 that I wanted one, she replied - "You're not having one of those monstrosites on the mantlepiece". :cry2:
> ...


I'd never hear the end of it if I moved one of her Lladro figurines to make room for a clock.









:lol:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Practicle and looks very good as well .

Regards,

Russ.


----------

